# Werben leicht gemacht



## Plusader (5. April 2014)

Hi, 

Bock den 3 Fach Erfahrungsboost in WoW auszukosten, Horde zu spielen und im Skype/TS zu labern? 

Dann biste bei mir an der richtigen Adresse 

Kannst mich in Skype mit dem Namen Plusader finden.


----------



## Plusader (28. April 2014)

Ihr könnt mich wieder fürs Werben anschreiben. Habe mittlerweile 4 Leute mit 90ern zufriedengestellt


----------

